# Apple Mail : raccourci Envoyer et Archiver



## Kambro (15 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Dans Apple Mail, y a-t-il moyen de créer un raccourci qui permette d'envoyer et d'archiver en même temps un email ?
Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------

